# Poll: What are the most useful postings here?



## Kante (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,
Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful, entertaining or at least informative. 

In the poll below, I'm listing a number of ideas for post. If you could take a look and vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Also, I've been focusing on the boys DA 07 thru 04. If this kind of information would be useful for the girls' DA or for the older boys DA, please let me know in your comments. 

Thanks! Feliz Navidad!


----------



## justneededaname (Dec 7, 2018)

"*Relative age effect on outcomes (eg, wins, goals etc) i.e. are teams better or just older?"*

Have you posted data on this yet? I would be very interested in seeing it. I am not sure where you would get birthdays. I started looking at it during the summer just based on graduation year on the DA web site, meaning for say 05s are the players graduating in 2023 or 2024), but realized that the data was less than accurate.


----------

